# goose neck trailers



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a 24 fort Snake River goose neck... tri-axle. I also has flip up ramps so you can load equipment on it. We like it. I think the axles are 8000 pounds each on it. Overall it's a nice unit.

At the time we were shirt on trucks to move hives and this helped up a lot. We also use it a lot to haul 2 or lifts to a marshalling yard to load the highway truck quickly.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Keith we work on trailers every day at our shop. Most of them are semi trailers but we do work on a good number of goosenecks. We own two goosenecks that we use on our farm and also at our business. 

I don't know that one manufacturer is better than another but I'm sure there are those that aren't as good as the others.

Given that we fix broken things on trailers every week day, there are some things that I would definitely recommend.

If you're gonna order a new trailer, this is what I would build myself to use:

Tandem dual axles. You don't need 3 axles on a trailer that short. I prefer dual tires over singles.
Oil bath hubs. IMO less prone to failure than greased bearings.
Brake upgrade: air brakes if you use a truck capable of running air brakes, if not then electric over hydraulic. Standard electric drum brakes are weaker under a load.
Compare #'s per foot on the I-beams used in the trailer construction. Heavier is better. Taller is better also. I'd rather have a trailer built with a lighter pound per foot 12" I beam over one built with a heavier pound per foot 10" I beam. 
Get a 2 speed jack too. I hate using a single speed jack on a trailer.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Make sure to get your license endorsed for doubles.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Is it just for hives or equipment as well? Make sure it has ramp extensions if you're loading equipment, they come in handy. Ours had the swivel ramps as well, but we found the support rods for them liked to bend a lot when loading the tractor or combine. Had an F350 to pull it all, did quite well, just make sure the truck has a large fuel tank, adding a combo tank/toolbox is a good bet too for fueling equipment or extending the range. We didn't have a dual axles on the truck either.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I run a 7.3l f350 25 big tex tandem dually. 2 jacks for sure. Ive ran the truck ever since we had 140 hives. Still use it for almonds, supering and hauling backhoe. Setup has its pros and cons.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Make sure to get your license endorsed for doubles.


Rode through Florida with a similar set up a few years back. We got stopped twice and that is the first thing the officer asked. You licensed for doubles. Then let us go. 

But nice set up.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

RAK said:


> Setup has its pros and cons.


Sure would like to hear them.
I will be mainly using on the road only, not much off road use with trailer.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

RAK said:


> I run a 7.3l f350 25 big tex tandem dually. 2 jacks for sure. Ive ran the truck ever since we had 140 hives. Still use it for almonds, supering and hauling backhoe. Setup has its pros and cons.


So California doesn't bar you from entering the state? Doesn't your truck need to be CARB compliant? 

What about your gvw rating? Having that gooseneck loaded probably exceeds that. 

For example, my 3/4 cummins curb weight is around 7,7500 pounds. The gvw rating is 8800. That doesn't leave me very much to use up for pin weight. If i was subjected to DOT like if i were in cali, they'd have a hay day seeing me pull my 5th wheel. 

The rear axle rating is 6084 and i put on about 4k pounds extra when i hook up the 5th wheel. In within my rear axle rating, but greatly exceed my gvwr.

Sucks, cause she can handle the weight, but I'm only technically legal to only subject it to an extra couple thousand pounds according to the gvwr.

I've thought about a gooseneck to the almonds, but was concerned about carb compliance and dot.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

hex0rz said:


> So California doesn't bar you from entering the state? Doesn't your truck need to be CARB compliant?


For the "lighter" trucks, that is the definition that CARB gives trucks between 14000 and 26000 lbs, you are not allowed to enter California with engine model year of 20 years or older.
So I have a 99 F-450 that came with an engine model year of 1998. You have to look at the emission sticker on the valve cover to ascertain.
For those that chose to keep their head in the sand about CARB, they are threatening $10,000.00 fines and your truck placed out of service.
There was an AG exemption available but registration for that has closed.
There is a provision for those trucks that enter California and total less than 1000 miles per year there.
Lots of paperwork involved.
Check it out:
http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onrdiesel/documents/faqModelyr.pdf


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

I run a Big TEX with a 24 foot deck and flip over ramps. I haul 18 bails at a time that way a little over 1300lbs each [short hall from field to barn] I have never broke it yet but it makes me nerves every time I watch someone pull out of the field with it. The only problem we have with it is the lights fall out of it all the time even when it just sits.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

hex0rz said:


> Sucks, cause she can handle the weight, but I'm only technically legal to only subject it to an extra couple thousand pounds according to the gvwr.


Most 3/4 and ton trucks have plenty of motor to pull much more than the trucks are rated for. It's not the pulling that will get you, it's the stopping the loaded rig. With the electric brakes that most gooseneck trailers have, when the trailer starts pushing the truck, you're in trouble. That's why I'd go air brakes if at all possible. Any truck can be retrofitted with an air compressor. If not on the engine then a DC unit.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Brad Bee said:


> That's why I'd go air brakes if at all possible. Any truck can be retrofitted with an air compressor. If not on the engine then a DC unit.


Brad, very informative post's, how does this work if you have juice brakes on the truck & air on the trailer?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, our trailer brakes worked ok, the main issue was when you tried to get a little more stopping power out of them if it felt a little light, pretty much the next setting just locked them up on a hard brake. Air brakes might be the way to go, can also add the air adjusted suspension for the truck too. Looking at some of our scale trips, hauling 3700lbs of grain, we just came in under 16,000lbs GVW if that helps at all.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Brad, very informative post's, how does this work if you have juice brakes on the truck & air on the trailer?


It's not as simple as my post may have made it sound. It would require someone with the know how to do it properly. We have done it on one truck. It used a DC air compressor and had tanks installed under the chassis. The truck would have to be converted to have an air compressor and the correct plumbing. The only hard part is technical part is getting the service brakes working when the truck pedal is pushed. The lock downs are easy to handle.

In your original post, you mentioned wanting information on a truck and trailer combo. If you're going to be getting a truck to pull the trailer, and the trucks primary purpose is to just pull the trailer then I would recommend getting a ton and a half truck built with air brakes. There's a whole world of good used trucks on the market and they are much less expensive, have more HP, and more stopping power than a ton truck does. You can get them in crew cabs, air ride seats, you name it. They don't sit any higher than one of the newer F-250's. 

GMC, Ford, Freightliner, Hino, International, and others all make nice trucks in the 24,000-33,000 GVWR. Many farmers around here use them as dedicated pull trucks for farm trailers.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

I would be concerned that by retrofitting with air brakes you shoot yourself in the foot. Suddenly to drive your vehicle you need an air brake endorsement and maybe even have a cdl to get the air brake endorsement first. 

Although i know nothing about air brakes, an engine driven air compressor would do better to fill the tanks much better than an electric unit. 

I would definitely opt for a larger truck like a 5500 something first before retrofitting. While it may be cheaper to retrofit, i would be concerned with dot safety inspections. 

At least with a larger truck it has the higher gvwr and the ability to handle a larger load, including stopping it. Exhaust brakes are handy too.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

I have a class A cdl, I also have large trucks with air brakes, I was hoping to fly below the radar with a pick up & trailer. They don't seem to get looked at as much.


----------



## dkdusey (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a 20 foot trailer.... with an extra 5 feet for ramps 25' trailer overall. two single axle 14K weight rating. Benefits it tows great. you can also carry a forklift and some hives.... I know a guy that has driven around a lot in several different states that way and never Stopped at a weigh station in 3 years.... no problems. hauls with a flat bed 3500. GVWR 26000. get in and out of the almond orchards fairly nice as well. negatives..... only hauls 144 HIves max or 80 with a forklift. harder to get into the smaller gates in farmers fields. trailer requires a lot of unusable bed space. I also have a 20 foot tongue pull that can carry in combo with the truck (flatbed) and trailer 160 hives, or 96 hives with forklift. navigates the almonds even better. and the narrow farm gates. its drawback is it doesn't travel quit as smoothly down the freeway. probably could easily haul 3 pallets high with dually trailer. but would stand out more at the weigh stations..... etc.... with rub rails they are easy to tie down even alone when needed. pretty handy for smaller moves and getting quickly to destinations with the leftover hives that didn't fit on the semi. I would recommend 14 ply tires. namebrand...??? personal preference.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

If you have a trailer that can hold 10,000 pounds or more and the combination weight of the vehicle weight is at 26,001 lbs. or more.
You're walking on thin ice for a CDL class A vehicle. No matter what the weight of the vehicle as soon as has air brakes you need Air endorsement. And I'm almost certain with double trailers is the same no matter what the weight. Something to remember all your axles touching the ground needs service brakes.


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm sure you already know this, Keith but a one ton with a factory bed on it in CA is not considered a commercial vehicle but a flatbed one ton is. Get a factory bed one ton and play dumb.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Keith Jarrett said:


> I have a class A cdl, I also have large trucks with air brakes, I was hoping to fly below the radar with a pick up & trailer. They don't seem to get looked at as much.


Keith since you're likely going to be hauling bees or Nutra Bee on that trailer, I don't think you're gonna fly too well below the radar.  Around here it seems the DOT here pulls over more gooseneck trailers than they do semis. They are rough on the landscaping folks.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

We hauled our tractor/planter combination or plot combine around all over the state, from Colusa to Bakersfield, never got looked at once. Also did a trip down to Calexico to pickup up 16 pallets of seed.... I know Cali has a bad rap but if you stick to the speed limits, I've never had an issue.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Under Map 21 you should need very little for dot. Anywhere in your state in any size truck, anywhere in the US in a truck under 26k no cdl no log book no nothing. This is to protect farmers and ag producers, and let's face it that's what we all are. Wholesale products produced for wholesale buyers bought for further processing. I am not a commercial carrier. I say talk to a reasonable state trooper and learn your rights as a farmer, get some print outs of the statutes that protect us as farmers and then use your current trucks.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Andy, I don't think Cali had adopted MAP 21 yet.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Pros, 

No scales, not dot no bs. California does not require pickups to stop. Gooseneck/ rv or horse dont matter what it is. I run gooseneck from Wa to Cali every year. No problems. 

Cons, tight yards. Ride not comfortable. Need air ride seat. The money you pay for this setup is up there. Could buy a used 10 wheeler.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Forget the airbraks, I have no issue stopping 30k with exhaust brake.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

hex0rz said:


> So California doesn't bar you from entering the state? Doesn't your truck need to be CARB compliant?
> 
> What about your gvw rating? Having that gooseneck loaded probably exceeds that.
> 
> ...


The gvw sticker is a manufacture recomendation. As long as your under 26k you are legal. Your truck is not subject to emmissions. a pickup is not commercial as long as you dont have a flatbed.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

You just gotta love CARB (NOT). I'm looking at a nice letter from them telling me I have to 'replace ' my 98 F800 cause it has a 97 year engine. Less than 50,000 miles on the truck. Just a good clean basic reliable diesel. But not good enough for Cal.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Keith: Take a look a previous post by David Bradshaw- New GN Trailer.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Are duallys better for towing one of these? Another thing ,I see ranchers around here towing cows and hay on trailers obviously larger than 9999 gross gwr . Is there an ag exemption in Calif from cdl for these larger trailers?


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

loggermike said:


> Are duallys better for towing one of these? Another thing ,I see ranchers around here towing cows and hay on trailers obviously larger than 9999 gross gwr . Is there an ag exemption in Calif from cdl for these larger trailers?


Some states, maybe all, I don't know, have AG exemptions for farmers to drive trucks rated for a CDL, without a CDL. For me, if I'm driving our spreader truck, or pulling a load of hay with a 53' flat bed and semi, IN STATE, and within 100 miles of our farm, I don't need a CDL. 

When I drive a CDL rated truck for our business, I have to have one.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Technically if you're driving for a business, you fall under DOT regulations as well, if it's over 120 miles or something from your business location.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

If your state adopted map21, you can go anywhere in the state w/o cdl. it overides the 150 mile.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Cali hasn't adopted it yet RAK. I don't haul anymore, but it's been an ongoing discussion


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Keith a few years ago I got a PJ 24k GN 20' air ride with a lift axle. Best investment cheep registration in CA Ag can haul up to 26k in any combination with a class c. Easy to fly under the wire.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

So in CA with a pickup (factory bed) when pulling a trailer under 26000lb does the pickup have to be CARB compliant?


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

To my knowledge personal pickup trucks do not have register with the ARB.


----------

